# lids



## toddrandolph (Jan 8, 2011)

Like probably everyone on here, i've got a drawer filled with all sorts of jar lids. Here are a few I can't identify


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 8, 2011)

Lid in upper part of photo is indented in center and almost looks like a caster cup, but not quite. There is a tiny embossed 2 in the center.

 The one on lower left is raised up in the center with a small flat area.


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 8, 2011)

The last one is the most interesting and may not even be a jar lid. It has 4 lugs and a hole in the center


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 8, 2011)

underside


----------



## rallcollector (Jan 8, 2011)

The top lid looks to be a cap for the 'Sun' jar, altho I'm not 100%.  The metal yoke for the Sun is the one of the tougher clamps to find in good shape.  I'm thinking the left lid is a glass top for an improved type closure, and specifically the 'Gem' line of jars.  The bottom right closure is interesting, but I have'nt got a clue as to the jar it belongs to.

 I'm always browsing thru boxes of glass and metal lids at bottle & antique shows.  I've found quite a few keepers.  This may not be the forum to do this, but if anyone has a glass lid for the 'Pet', or the 'Electric {world globe}' jars, I'd be interested.  A sick Pet lid sold on ebay a week or so ago for $27.  
 Paul


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 8, 2011)

The lid with the four prongs is for a J. J. SQUIRE jar.
 George


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 8, 2011)

"Aqua quart J.J. SQUIRE fruit jar sold on eBay by xx78@msn.com for $1,136." from Southeast Bottle Club - May/June 2003 Newsletter.


----------



## dygger60 (Jan 10, 2011)

That JJ Squire lid is a great find......looks to be intact.....


----------

